# Fullblooded?



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

Is this a fullblooded German Shepard?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

absolutely no way to tell at that age. What do the parents look like?


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

The dad


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

The mom


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If these are the parents, why are you asking if this puppy is a purebred? The male is a black GSD and the female is a sable. Did you get papers with the puppy?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How old is the puppy? It looks younger than 8 weeks.


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

I've never owned a German Shepard before, and just recently started to look into them. I don't know much about them, and wasn't sure. I was told these are the parents. No papers. Does the puppy look like it could have came from those two dogs? Sorry for what may seem like silly questions. I'm (hopefully) a soon to be owner! I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

chelsmlm said:


> Is this a fullblooded German Shepard?


The parents looks 100% purebred. The puppy is most likely purebred. But it's hard to tell at this age.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, the male is black so it could be from these two. Did you put down a deposit? How much are you paying for this puppy with no papers?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

chelsmlm said:


> Is this a fullblooded German Shepard?


The puppy looks like it is 5-6 weeks old. I assume you have no papers?


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

No papers. I just stumbled upon it today. He is $100. I was planning to wait a while to get one with papers, but at $100 I figured that I couldn't pass that up. I'm planning to pick up tomorrow and see the parents also.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How old is this puppy? It is illegal in most states to sell them prior to 8 weeks. 

Please ask about the health of the parents. Allergies, issues with food, hips. I doubt they've done any health testing for hips and elbows so just be prepared that the $100 investment could be very expensive in the end. Ask as many questions as you can. 

There is no such things as a cheap pet. My $75 pound puppy has HD and a $5000 knee.

ANDDD!!!!! If either of these dogs are not approachable or aggressive in any way, get back in your car and leave without the puppy!!!


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok thank you. I'll be sure to ask about their health. Is there anything I should look for in the parents that could signs of health issues?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

chelsmlm said:


> No papers. I just stumbled upon it today. He is $100. I was planning to wait a while to get one with papers, but at $100 I figured that I couldn't pass that up. I'm planning to pick up tomorrow and see the parents also.


I'd say look somewhere else if you have any doubts. $100 isn't always a good.thing. It will cost you.more in the long run.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

chelsmlm said:


> I've never owned a German Shepard before, and just recently started to look into them. I don't know much about them, and wasn't sure. I was told these are the parents. No papers. Does the puppy look like it could have came from those two dogs? Sorry for what may seem like silly questions. I'm (hopefully) a soon to be owner! I still have a lot to learn.


If you are a first time owner PLEASE go somewhere else!!!!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

chelsmlm said:


> No papers. I just stumbled upon it today. He is $100. I was planning to wait a while to get one with papers, but at $100 I figured that I couldn't pass that up. I'm planning to pick up tomorrow and see the parents also.


Pass it up. $100 puppies end up being expensive due to their issues.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Hard to really tell from one photo, but that puppy does not look like it is thriving.

I would pass it up. Don't go with your impulses, go with your brain. Everyone is telling you right--that $100 puppy could end up costing you much heartache and lots of vet bills.

Susan


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

chelsmlm said:


> Ok thank you. I'll be sure to ask about their health. Is there anything I should look for in the parents that could signs of health issues?


I'll be perfectly honest. I would run. I have BYB dogs with no papers and have had nothing but behavioral issues. I would be much more concerned with temperament than physical health. 

Aggression, are the dogs approachable, do they come to you, are they fearful and skittish?

Obviously these ppl are not puppy millers are regular BYB's or the puppy would be more. Ask about the reasons they bred. Do the dogs have any digestive issues, chronic diarrhea, allergies.

Are the dogs "protective"? I would be leery of any lay person telling me their dogs are "protective". 

And what is it you want to do with this puppy? Do you want to do sports? A pet? An active companion?


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm looking for active companion/family pet. Both parents are family pets.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You'll do what you want. Just pay close attention to the parents temperament, ask about the health. Ask if the parents have papers so you can at least see some sort of pedigree and you might be able to look for health certs in previous generations.

People get healthy dogs from BYB. But many do not.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I am going to be unliked for my comments, but oh well. Just because a puppy cost $100 does not mean it will be unhealthy with a bad temperament and health issues its whole life. Maybe the OP will be perfectly happy without papers. If he/she is not going to show the dog, papers don't mean a lot. If the puppy is going to be the OPs' pet and loved whether papered or not, then again, oh well.
I have bought EXPENSIVE dogs from well known kennels and gotten eye issues, HD, Auto immune issues and temperament issues in different breeds. I have had small family bred puppies and had no issues, no health problems and no temperament in different breeds. And I have gotten wonderful healthy absolute great temperament dogs from good EXPENSIVE breeders and major issues from family bred puppies.
I just hate when a person who comes aboard to ask if the puppy is purebred, shows the parents and gets message after message of "beware" when maybe it isn't bad or poorly bred or a medical mess. Not all puppies from byb are bad, not all puppies from byb are good. Just like not all puppies from big name kennels and $1200 plus price tags guarantee a perfect healthy wonderful puppy. Plenty of puppies from big kennels are diasters.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So I guess I shouldn't have bothered telling him what to look for, based on my experience (which I made clear)? 

The OP should ask questions on health of the parents and should carefully observe temperament. I did that with my puppy from a responsible breeder. Everyone should ask those questions.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I am not going to get into an argument with you JAX......... 
I just said that I hate to see ALL dogs not bought from a big name breeders put into the category of being bad temperament, unhealthy dogs.


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

thank you all for the helpful advice! I'm going to meet the puppy and the parents tomorrow! I will update on how that goes!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I did not do that so you most certainly do not have an argument with me WYOMINGGRANDMA......... (see I can be rude and scream your name too)

I cautioned him to observe temperament and and ask health questions. And I also clearly stated "People get healthy dogs from BYB. But many do not." Which is the truth.

So instead of complaining at the people who are trying to help him, why don't you add to the things he can ask for since you are a vet tech and could give him better input on health questions?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I realized after I hit the send button that your name was in capitols. I did not mean to be rude and type your name like that. Been a long day, destroyed my $28,000 hand surgery at work and having a hard time typing. Excuse me for making a mistake.
I will just leave now/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> I realized after I hit the send button that your name was in capitols. I did not mean to be rude and type your name like that. Been a long day, destroyed my $28,000 hand surgery at work and having a hard time typing. Excuse me for making a mistake.
> I will just leave now/


 I'm sorry. That sounds depressing and painful.

So back to the health questions...what can he ask?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Let's all remember that text does not emit emotions well  we perceive them through our feelings at the moment... Often hesitating and or coming back later saves a lot of misunderstanding and hurt feelings. Glad all is resolved  

So sorry about your hand!! I hope it heals quickly and with no problems... 

I would suggest viewing the puppy separate from any other pups... Asking to see the parents papers(if available). Asking all health questions : what do they feed adults and pups? How old are parents? Watch the parents move freely, off of chain /leash (gives idea if they are sore for any reason, activity level (hyper/drive/focus/sedate), watch them interact with the parents, see if you can interact with them.. Etc


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Along with what everyone else has recommended, that puppy does not look healthy or to be thriving (as someone else pointed out).


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi OP- I am in no way an expert in any of this but since we started looking to get a dog I have looked at thousands of pictures of pups of all types and I have to agree with the folks that are saying that there is something not right about the pup. I would strongly agree with meeting the parents.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> How old is this puppy? It is illegal in most states to sell them prior to 8 weeks.
> 
> Please ask about the health of the parents. Allergies, issues with food, hips. I doubt they've done any health testing for hips and elbows so just be prepared that the $100 investment could be very expensive in the end. Ask as many questions as you can.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree too, pup does not look all that healthy. The mom may not be fed well and may not be passing enough on to her pups. 

Wyoming I too have gotten great dogs from BYB. In fact of my 3 current dogs all bought from good breeders, only one is pretty issue free and that is Mayhem. So there is no guarnatee - HOWEVER - you do increase your odds by buying from a breeder that has done health testing, and certified stock free of serious issues. These breeders will also have done a thorough pedigree search to match breeding pairs to increase the chance of mental and physical soundness. 

If you do decide to get this puppy I know you will love him and give him the best.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Wyoming I too have gotten great dogs from BYB. In fact of my 3 current dogs all bought from good breeders, only one is pretty issue free and that is Mayhem. So there is no guarnatee - HOWEVER - you do increase your odds by buying from a breeder that has done health testing, and certified stock free of serious issues. These breeders will also have done a thorough pedigree search to match breeding pairs to increase the chance of mental and physical soundness.


:thumbup:


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I will just say that I agree with Jax. Just be cautious and ask questions! If you like the parents and their temperament and they are healthy and such, I say go for it. I have Titan from a BYB and he has his issues but is a pretty wonderful dog. I lucked out though because I didn't ask questions and I wasn't allowed to meet the mom because she was protective of her babies. (hind sight I would have ran, but I didn't know any better at the time) Anyways.. Just be smart. If something tells you to not get him, don't. 

Are there any updates on meeting the parents?


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

I met the parents and the dad was very friendly and playful, the mom was a little
Less, but still a good dog. The puppies played well together. I ended up getting another one that was bigger than the one pictured.


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

They seemed to run and play with no problems. Owner said they haven't ever had any health problems.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck with your puppy! How old? Sex? Did you ask for pedigrees of the parents? and we all need pictures. It's required!


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

I didn't see pedigrees :/ I completely forgot to ask to see the father's. The mother doesn't have any. It's a male, 8 weeks. Will post pictures soon!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Look forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

these aren't the best pictures, and really don't do his personality justice. I have him at a friends house until I move into my new home Friday. This was within the first couple of hours of him being there. He's warmed up and became much more playful since. Will post more pictures of him in his playful state once they are sent to me! He's been playing with my friends other dogs and has been having a blast!


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

Pics


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

Also starting to think that this pup may not be a full 8 weeks, seems like he should be bigger if he was. But he is doing great!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The one you originally showed a pic of didn't look 8 weeks. It's why we all questioned the age and health of the puppy. Make sure ou get him to the vet ASAP and get him dewormed and vaccinated. Definitely dewormed.


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

This was the middle sized one out of the three pups that were there. My friend dewormed him and gave him his shots yesterday. She breeds Weimaraners and does it with all of her pups. Will be making a vet appointment next week!


----------



## chelsmlm (Nov 24, 2014)

Meet Optimus! We took him to the vet today. He is about 8 weeks old now. All is well!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i am late to the party here. you rec;d some good advice and bought the pup anyway. some of the nicest gsd i have met over the years have come from unintentional breedings, byb ect. all the places most would advise to stay away from. the worst gsd i have seen also come from such places. that being said, optimus looks cute. increase your odds of success by starting to look for a trainer and learn the best way to socialize. congrats and keep us updated. esr when the "landshark" phase starts.


----------

